# ifconfig_<interface>_alias<n> deprecated - alternatives?



## fraenki (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,

I've been using interface aliases for a long time now. Today was the first time I read the following in the rc.conf(5) man page:


```
Then note that alias4 would not be added since the search
                 would stop with the missing ``alias3'' entry.  Due to this
                 difficult to manage behavior, the
                 ifconfig_<interface>_alias<n> form is deprecated.
```

So it seems that the oftenly used _ifconfig_<interface>_alias<n>_ option is deprecated. My question is what shall I use instead of __alias<n>_ in rc.conf? 


- fraenki


----------



## danger@ (Nov 18, 2008)

ipv4_addrs_<interface> might be the one you are looking for:



> One can configure more than one IPv4 address with the
> ipv4_addrs_<interface> variable.  One or more IP addresses
> must be provided in Classless Inter-Domain Routing (CIDR)
> address notation, whose last byte can be a range like
> ...


----------



## fraenki (Nov 18, 2008)

danger@ said:
			
		

> ipv4_addrs_<interface> might be the one you are looking for:



Thanks for your reply. I found this option too, but I thought it would not be the right one for me, because there is no ipv6 equivalent, isn't it? I would need both ipv4 and ipv6 aliases, but without the deprecated __alias<n>_ syntax.


- fraenki


----------



## danger@ (Nov 18, 2008)

seems like there currently isn't an alternative for ipv6 for this option...you might want to submit a PR with category set to conf.


----------

